# The red angel and Ingethel the ascended



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

Was reading the collected visions HH again (cause it so shit hot) and was wondering in the picture with horus erebus and the rest of the traitors. Who is the Red angel and Ingethel? I have looked for fluff on these characters every where and naught. Any ideas fellas? 

Child of the emperor your pretty good with the fluff know anything mate?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

nate187 said:


> Was reading the collected visions HH again (cause it so shit hot) and was wondering in the picture with horus erebus and the rest of the traitors. Who is the Red angel and Ingethel? I have looked for fluff on these characters every where and naught. Any ideas fellas?
> 
> Child of the emperor your pretty good with the fluff know anything mate?


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=53762&page=2
see post #14 onwards


----------



## khael (Jul 4, 2009)

I've also wondered about those two since reading the collected visions. Ingethel kind of looks like a slaneshi demon, which would make sense since he's near Fulgrim, and the only thing I can tell about the red angel is the blood angel inconography. Interestingly enough, you'll notice that the red angel is wrapped in chains as if he's bound. Maybe he's just a conduit for a warp entity to speak with the rest of the council?


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=53762&page=2
> see post #14 onwards


cheers mate


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

nate187 said:


> Child of the emperor your pretty good with the fluff know anything mate?


Thanks :grin: - But yea it was being discussed in the thread that _Brother Subtle_ posted a link to.


----------



## TheAngrySquig (Jul 27, 2011)

Ing was the daemon that corrupted Lorgar IIRC


----------

